# Anyone use laser disc for opera enjoyment......?



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I just picked up two, mint, thinking they were LP records.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Just like the Sony Betamax these Philips inventions were in their days far ahead of their times. Alas, now you still have to find a mint Philips Laserdisc player.....:cheers:


----------

